# Idea For DIY Canister Wet/Dry. What Do You Think



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

Please tell me if you think this would work? I have a very small and ugly concept working now. The concept is running in my 10g play tank with no over flow box just two intake tubes in the tank. It’s been running for about 4 hours so far no flood.










[/img]


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That looks like a design from the 1960's.... and there's a reason it isn't used anymore. I will borrow your graphic and rework it to show you the changes that would need to be made for it to work properly. Hang tight, I'll be back with it asap.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I revised your design and made the changes in red.
Hope this helps...


----------

